

World’s first digital laser unveiled in South Africa [video] - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24331926

======
pedalpete
This is interesting, but from what I understand, the actual laser itself isn't
changing shape, but is being passed through an LCD which changes the shape. To
me, this doesn't sound much different from altering one of the reflectors, but
I don't know a ton about lasers.

------
drucken
More detail: [http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/new-laser-system-
de...](http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/new-laser-system-developed-in-
south-africa-2013-09-17/)

